# McAfee Security and Email



## peno (23 May 2007)

I am unable to send emails from my email account because McAfee is blocking the emails from being sent.  The email is being sent from windows email on vista. McAfee is saying something that the domain name is not registered CAn anyone help with this?
Do I have to set up a permision for every email that i have to send mails to?


----------



## Dearg Doom (23 May 2007)

Can you post more details on the actual error produced by McAfee? Which domain is it complaining about yours or the destination domain?


----------



## peno (24 May 2007)

Its saying that the destination domain name is not registered


----------



## 26cb (24 May 2007)

Is this for every mail or for a particular address ?


----------



## peno (24 May 2007)

I've only tried to send about 4 emails to different emails and all were held up.


----------



## 26cb (24 May 2007)

Have you just installed McAfee or have you just installed Vista ?  Or is this a completely new environment ?  To check that McAfee is at fault, switch off e-mail protection and try to send mail....


----------



## peno (24 May 2007)

Thanks will try when I get home.
Its a new laptop with vista and McAfee preinstalled.


----------



## 26cb (24 May 2007)

Also check that you have correctly identified the pop3 mail servers. I had trouble a while ago because I fatfingered the address of the pop3 mail server I was using.


----------



## peno (26 May 2007)

Ok tried everything suggested and played around and have had no luck.

I can send an email to my wifes email which i have also set up on the pc but all other addresses are barred it seems from both her email and mine.

The McAfee log says

"Email scanning encountered a problem: This email message cannot be sent. After you verify the format of your recipient address McAfee recommends you resend them from your email program.

Command Sent: RCPT to <email address>

Command Received: 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of rcpthosts (#5.7.1) "

It happens when I diasable the email scanning as well which seems strange.

Anyone any further ideas. its becoming really frustrating.

I can still email through webmail but thought it was easier just to set the email up using windows mail.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 May 2007)

Did you try McAfee support?


----------



## I_Am_Shrek (26 May 2007)

type your question into google (placing it between "")should throw some light on this for you


----------



## Blinder (27 May 2007)

Are you able to receive emails from that account into your email client?

It sounds as if you  just don't have the outgoing email set up correctly.
(nothing to do with mcafree, and mcafeee is just logging the errors it is receiving)

Go into the account settings for the email and make sure that you have 'my outgoing email requires autentication' selected. Then ' use the same password as incoming server'
In outlook this is under email accounts-> change settings-> more settings and then under the outging server tab.


----------



## z109 (27 May 2007)

Hi Peno, I had this problem when I switched broadband provider - I was using eircom dial-up then went with another providers DSL. The outgoing smtp server wouldn't allow me to send mail that originated from another host, i.e. (I believe!) the eircom mail server would not allow me to send mail through it as it had originated on my new DSl provider. The only mail I could send was to an eircom address.

The way I got around this was to set up a yahoo mail (or a gmail) account. They both allow mail to be sent through their mail servers regardless of the network you are using.

HTH,
E.

PS the error is coming from the mail server and not mcafee, as Blinder has said. Mcafee sits between your mail program and the mail server so it can scan incoming and outgoing mail for viruses etc. It gives you any error responses it gets from the mail server. The 553 error message you have is, like many of the internet error messages unhelpful and misleading!


----------



## Dearg Doom (28 May 2007)

> 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of rcpthosts (#5.7.1)



If you are using a non-eircom ISP then you will have this problem when trying to use your eircom.net e-mail. The only authentication eircom does is check if you are sending e-mail from an eircom assigned IP address. So if you use a non-eircom internet connection, eircom won't send your e-mails. What you need to do is get the SMTP server settings for your ISP and use those instead of the eircom servers. You can still receive your e-mail as normal.


----------



## gnubbit (28 May 2007)

Hi,

I'm having a similar problem only I use AVG.  Are you with Smart by any chance?  If so, it might be worth reading [broken link removed].


----------



## peno (29 May 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys.

Problem is now fixed and as suggested was the fact that the vodafone email account wouldn't send emails as I was connected through eircom broadband. I changed the smpt address for outgoing mail and all works good now.


----------



## manus (18 Jul 2007)

peno said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> Problem is now fixed and as suggested was the fact that the vodafone email account wouldn't send emails as I was connected through eircom broadband. I changed the smpt address for outgoing mail and all works good now.


hello people,
I have the exact problem. i am no expert on computers. I know how to get the smpt address which is mail2.eircom.net what do i change the outgoing address to? do i have to create another e mail account? what exactly do i put in place of "mail2.eircom.net"? i have tried mail2.yahoo.co.uk and this did not work. i have a yahoo e mail webmail also.
thanks in advance


----------



## peno (20 Jul 2007)

I have eircom broadband and vodafone mail.

Your email should be set up as 

Email address: (whatever your email is)

incoming mail:   pop.vodafone.ie  i.e. your email provider. in your case these should be yahoo.

outgoing mail:  mail.eircom.net i.e. you broadband provider.

hopefully this helps


----------



## nairbnairb (8 Oct 2007)

To Peno, thank you for posting your cry for help - you certainly have helped. I feel your pain. I spent many frustrated hours on Saturday searching Google, Dell, McAfee and Microsoft (Vista) sites for answers to the same problem. Never thought it was simply an eircom/BT thingy. By fluke, on Sunday night, I have typed in the correct words to google because it has led me to this holy grail! I feel like I've won the lotto. 

The solution to this topic is hard to find and some of the incorrect solutions out there are blaming it on McAfee's incompatibilty with Vista with advice to remove McAfee and install a.n.other application so lesson learned - don't believe all you read on the net.

To Dearg Doom - your place amongst your god has been secured - many thanks to you.

My setup is Vista, Mcafee, Windows Mail, Eircom email, BT broadband. I'm off to BTIreland.ie to get the SMTP for outgoing mail. Then I'll tackle why I can't access the new Dell supplied, Belkin G-router setup page!!! 192.168.2.1 is a number that will be etched on my brain forever - now where did I put my lotto slip???

Look here for complete directions if your email is eircom but your BB is with BT. Hats off to BT for this.
http://btireland.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/btireland.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2007)

nairbnairb said:


> ....
> The solution to this topic is hard to find and some of the incorrect solutions out there are blaming it on McAfee's incompatibilty with Vista with advice to remove McAfee and install a.n.other application so lesson learned - don't believe all you read on the net.....http://btireland.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/btireland.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php



Problem with IT problems is that not all problems are the same though the symptoms are.


----------

